# Refused UK spouse visa



## Heathe (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm still new in this forum and hoping someone can help me with my situation.

Yesterday i got my passport and other documents back with a refused decision. I applied for UK spouse visa in Manila last 4 April 2013. The letter of refusal stated that we didnt provided specific evidence of my husbands self-employment. He's in partnership with his dad doing cleaning services, his dad is having that business for 30 years already and my husband just started tteir partnership last june 2012 after he quitted his previous job.

Now we only got less than 28 days to make an appeal. I'm here in Philippines now and he's in the UK. Would it be better if we re-apply rather than appeal?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Hey*

I would recommend you appeal with more information on the business. U.K. and U.S. are very strict on spouse visa that is why I plan to marry my fiance in Philippines and start family there. To many complications involved in trying to get accepted and money also per each appeal you do. I wish you two the best.


----------



## Heathe (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank u jdavis10. Would it be possible if it will be my husband who will do the appeal in the UK? Honestly, I dont know how to start this because of too many options they stated to make an appeal; by fax, post or online. I want to get legal assistance from a solicitor but im not sure if it would be better if i get it here or my husband will get one in the UK. 

We got married November last year but we went home on March because of family matters. He went back a just after i lodged my visa. Also, it would be hard for us to start a family here in the Philippines (job wise) specially we dont have savings yet. We are still in our 20's and we didn't imagine going through these frustrations on the early year of our marriage.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Heathe said:


> Thank u jdavis10. Would it be possible if it will be my husband who will do the appeal in the UK? Honestly, I dont know how to start this because of too many options they stated to make an appeal; by fax, post or online. I want to get legal assistance from a solicitor but im not sure if it would be better if i get it here or my husband will get one in the UK.
> 
> We got married November last year but we went home on March because of family matters. He went back a just after i lodged my visa. Also, it would be hard for us to start a family here in the Philippines (job wise) specially we dont have savings yet. We are still in our 20's and we didn't imagine going through these frustrations on the early year of our marriage.


Hi Heathe,

It will be the responsibility of your husband to do any of the appeal or re-application process. He is the one that had to petition for the visa in the first place. As such, it falls to him to get done whatever is needed. It is completely out of your hands...


----------



## Heathe (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello Gene and Viol,

Yeah, my husband and in-laws are going to sort everything out as soon as they can. I'm also consulting some immigration specialists here. Thanks


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Heathe,

I am 24, and my Fiance is 30. Age does not matter when there is a will there is a way. You just got to make ends meet any means necessary. I wish you all best in U.K.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

For the USA I had to provide the most recent tax return showing my annual earnings, so perhaps your UK hubby could do the same with his partnership, especially since UK uses a fiscal year end rather than December year end. Sometimes partnerships lose money on paper for tax purposes, but that would be fatal to your spousal visa, showing that he cannot support you. Hopefully his accountant can help you with this, even file an amended tax return if possible. Best of luck.


----------



## Heathe (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for those tips, mug. I have forwarded it to my husband, and they are going to see a solicitor soon.


----------



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

When I was still living in the UK and running my own business I did do some looking into the process and it appeared to be a real nightmare because my income varied so much from month to month. I believe that your husband needs to demonstrate the following (taken from the UK Home Office website)



> You must show that:
> 
> you and your partner are both aged 18 or over at the date of application;
> your partner is not related to you in a way that means you could not marry in UK law;
> ...





> If you are applying to enter the UK, or for permission to stay or settle here, you will need to satisfy us that your relationship is genuine and subsisting.
> 
> When we consider your application we will look at all the information available and your individual circumstances.
> 
> ...





> How much income do I need to have?
> 
> You must have an income of at least £18,600.
> 
> ...


There is also a language requirement:



> Applicants for visas and permission to remain in the UK (known as 'leave to remain') must meet this requirement, unless they are exempt (see below). The requirement was introduced on 29 November 2010.
> 
> You will meet the requirement if you can show that you:
> 
> ...


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Found this link BBC News - The Britons leaving the UK to get their relatives in
How to bypass the income requirement. Hope this helps


----------

